# Craftsman Plastic Chute breakage ??



## Crow Horse (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a 27" 536.881851 Craftsman snowblower and have gone through a number of plastic chutes. Has anyone fabbed or modded a metal discharge chute to fit this machine?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello crow horse, welcome to *SBF!!* i would try bolting a piece of sheet metal in the chute if they break that easy


----------



## Crow Horse (Feb 23, 2014)

Hopefully, this will do the job......


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a thought......your machines chute looks almost identical to mine?
Except mine is all metal. I have a 5 horse model, it does have different part numbers but I guess that is just because yours is a different model number and yours is plastic as mine is all metal?

Yours, Craftsman 536881851 Operator's Manual (Page 44 of 100)

Mine, Craftsman 536.886141 Instructions Manual (Page 29 of 63)

I could measure mine if you want, but they look the same in the manuals.
Even the parts that they hook to look the same.


----------



## Crow Horse (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for checking Big Ed. I would think the chutes are different sizes. Mine is a 27" and yours is a 22". I think mine would be larger....


----------

